#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Προγραμματισμός λογικών ελεγκτών: Μετατροπή από LADDER σε STL

## ioan

Kαλησπέρα , 
Είμαι φοιτητής Ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικός και μηχανικός Η/Υ
Εχω ενα σχετικα ευκολο προγραμμα σε γλώσσα LADDER και θα ηθελα να το μετατρεψω σε STL.
Υπαρχει κανεις που να διαθετει το καταλληλο λογισμικο της SIEMENS ετσι ωστε να γινει αυτοματα η μετατροπή  και θα επιθυμουσε να με βοηθησει ;

Eυχαριστω

----------

